# Ohio River Downtown Cincinnati 5/26 & 5/29



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Had a decent weekend on the river. Friday took my son out and we nailed the white bass for a while before setting up for cats, ended up with three channels, largest 26".

Monday went out again and really had a blast, we caught white bass, sauger, crappie, a channel and first flathead of the year. Both cats were 27" caught on cutbait.

River was really clear, but had decent current for being so low. Can't wait to get out again Saturday.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

hey i fish the downtown area alot where did you catch the white bass?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

LMRcatman last week the white bass where right at the ramp of the Public Landing. I saw a guy getting about 50 of them . I went back home and got my gear , when i got back there he was still getting them I caught about 8 of them to use for catfish bait. Another spot to check would be the Mouth of the Licking river towards the Covington side. I am hopping the skipjacks show up around those places some time soon.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

We caught alot of white bass on nite crawlers around racine but my main question is this catman I love to catch catfish I caught 1 shovel that went 25#
on a live goldfish my buddy caught a gill on a roostetail so we threw him out and landed a 15# shovel what size were the white bass you kept for bait were you cutting them up? I threw a ton back in now your making me wish I had'nt


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

> saw a guy getting about 50 of them


Isnt it illegal to net white bass?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I caught the white bass on a mrtwister tail jig . That was also the way the other guy was fishing for them. I took the fish and fileted them out into strips for my catfish bait. I did not have any Shad or skipjack bait that was in decent shape left in the freezer. Tight lines


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh ok I was jsut confused. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Nlcatfish -- Be careful where you use the white bass for bait. They are legal to use in Indiana, I think they are legal in Ohio, but they are illegal to use in Kentucky.

From the KDFWR website: *"Regardless of size or how obtained, it is illegal to use any sport fish (except redear sunfish) for bait."*


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks for the info I will just thow the white bass in the garbage . I do not need to have problems over that matter.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the web site Nlccat .I have a brother in Blue ash he tella me all the time to come down an fish the rive.So after looking at your site i eill be calling him up


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

thats cool about the white bass. How big where they? i dont care to bother unless they are big. I am like you i am all about catching big cats. let me know when you are on them in the cincy area.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The ones I caught were on the small side. theo ther guy did get a number that were in the 1/2 to 3/4 pound range. The deal is some days they are there and other time not to be found. That is the same for the skipjacks at the Public Landing. You just have to be able to check it out about every morning.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Hope you don't mind my asking, but is the public landing a good place to fish from shore or by wading.

I would love to give the white bass and skipjacks a workout, but I don't know my way around the Ohio River.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Ed


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

It is ok for shore fishing, I wouldn't advise wading.


----------

